# Should I allow my "former feral" to go outside on



## bobbimcd (Jun 8, 2005)

Background info: I have a 1 yr old former feral kitty I rescued last November at 7 mo. old. He has been neutered and has all shots. We added a ragdoll kitty to our family a month later, so Sammy has a playmate and friend. They get along beautifully.

This is my first feline pet, so I don't want to do the wrong thing. Since the weather has turned so nice, I occasionally open the glass sliders, using the slider door screens to allow fresh air into the kitchen/great room area. Sammy sits, longingly, in front of the screen slider, taking in the smells and sounds (birds and squirrels). When he isn't there, he sits for hours in the window sills watching the birds at my feeders and the golfers on the fairway behind our house.

Would it be a mistake to take him outside in the yard on a leash occasionally, or would this a big mistake to introduce him to the interesting outside world? So far, when someone comes in and out of the house, he has never made any attempt to go outside and I certainly don't want to create a problem where I have to fear that he would want to sneak out, not knowing if he would return. Is it the case that once he has had a taste of the outside, he will not be satisfied inside? 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Barbara


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

If your kitty does not want to go outside then let him be. I do not recommend a harness for your cat for most former ferals are more sensitive to their surroundings.

Or you can do what I did for the cats and if your yard has a fence you can get it cat proof. 

http://www.catfencein.com/index.php


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

If he's content to be inside don't introduce to the outside again. He's much better off being a 100% inside kitty if that's where he is happy.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

My former strays don't have any desire to go outside, but they love laying on the window sills when the weather is nice -- I think they remember the hard times they had living on the streets, and they know they've got it good on the inside. 

You've worked hard to socialize him and get him accustomed to living inside, so I would say it's best for both of you to keep him inside.

Edit to Add: I didn't look at the date on this thread -- sorry so late in responding!


----------



## bobbimcd (Jun 8, 2005)

<<My former strays don't have any desire to go outside, but they love laying on the window sills when the weather is nice -- I think they remember the hard times they had living on the streets, and they know they've got it good on the inside. 

You've worked hard to socialize him and get him accustomed to living inside, so I would say it's best for both of you to keep him inside. >>

Thanks for your response, and for the other previous good advice. 

To clarify, I wasn't thinking of allowing Sammy to run free outside, but in a small confined area. When I see him sitting in the window sill, longingly looking out at the birds and outside activities, I thought it would be wonderful for him to walk around in the grass and enjoy exploring the grasshoppers and other curiousities that cats seem to enjoy.

But......What was I thinking??? This little guy has a fabulous life and is dearly loved. He is completely content being inside. Actually, I have carried him out on our deck for just a few moments and he seems terrified being outside, so I have decided to leave well enough alone and not take him out again. Our little ragdoll shows no interest in going outside. 

My biggest fear is that Sammy would sneak out a door and get outside and wander off. We are very careful to not accidentally leave any outside doors ajar to prevent this from happening. I would be heart sick if something happened to him. He will remain exclusively an inside cat. 

Barbara


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that's wise, Barbara.


----------



## jcribbs (Jul 13, 2006)

One of my feral cats goes out on a regular basis.........daily. I have worked with her for over two years.

She was a member of a cat colony originally and I managed to "tame her". She is not exactly tame now but she knows where she lives and goes in and out. The inside of my house is her safey zone. The first year I worked with Star, I had to avoid looking in her eyes. Her biggest breakthough was months after I had been feeding her and that was when she ate her meal with ME sitting on the same porch. I have other sem-ferals as well that were in her colony and they all hang out together but *they all come in the house at night* as well. I have never had a problem with her at all. In my experience with ferals, NONE have ever left their food source. It is a survival instinct. But t his also depends on how socialized she is. Can you pet her and love her? Does she enjoy it? My feral that goes in and out has been a member of my house for over two years. But the first year I could not even get her in my house. Now she will meow to go in and out which is great. She still does not being petted but she does enjoy laying on the couch.

Each feral is different. Have you thought of building an enclosure for her. It wouldn't have to be big..... I am in the process of building one now for a couple of crippled cats and one other feral that CAN'T go outside YET. He is just now starting to walk through a room if I am in it. His name is Jimmy and my other feral [the in/out one] is Star.

Good luck with your ferals.

Here is Star...... the in/out one who probably will never like being petted. Someimes when she is laying on the back of the couch if I don't look at her, I can lay my hand on her back and scratch her. She has only prrued once or twice for me. 









And here is Jimmy.... who is still a long way from being socialized. He was in foster for a year without a window so he likes sitting in the window. I cannot let him outside. The enclosure will be partially for him. I have had him in my house [i adoped him] fsince last April and he is finally walking through the house IF MY HUSBAND IS GONE. He is finally sitting acroos a room and watching me if no one else is in the house. Otherwise he stays in his crate. I did catch him in the restroom sink sitting the other day but he is very elusive stil. But he'll get there.









Just remember, each cat is different.
Sincerely, Jenn


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Pretty cats Jen.  

Took my mom awhile to pet a former feral Milo ..over ten years to be exact. So patience is the key!


----------



## jcribbs (Jul 13, 2006)

*Patience is definately the key!!!*


----------

